# Call for Submissions:  "Voices from the Shadows, Army Special Operations"



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2020)

"The purpose of this project is to educate the American public, to aid veterans in the healing and transition process, and to make a record of the sacrifices, successes, and struggles of the men and women of the Special Operations community for future generations.  It is time for their stories to be heard."

-----

 If you are in any way affiliated with the US Army SOF (ARSOF) community, we want to hear from you for a special project in support of the Second Mission Foundation.  This specifically includes "support troops," spouses, family members, etc., as well as members of ARSOF prior to 9/11.  Specifics are *in this article*.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 20, 2020)

Not many books seem to want a spouse/families view. I'd love to read it when it's out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Not many books seem to want a spouse/families view. I'd love to read it when it's out.



well I’m hoping it will be out, with a story form you in it.


----------

